# brazillian woods



## nickb (Mar 20, 2008)

Im pretty new at this but have been reading alot on this great site.I do flooring for a living and get alot of unfinished scraps of wood,mostly brazillian cherry (jatoba)or tiger wood.Anyone know if its safe to use?


----------



## smokin' joe (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi Nick...I have worked with brazilian rosewood in the past, cant beat it for chisel handles and gunstocks.  I have found it hard to come by and very expensive when I can find it.  Never tried to burn it because if I had some laying around, I would build something with it.  That being said, I know it is a very "oily" wood and that it would not lend itself well to cooking.  I can only imagine what the oils morph into when heated or burned and how it would alter the taste of the food, not to mention the fact that the byproducts of combustion may be hazzardous to ones health.

In summary, I have no idea if its safe, but I wouldnt cook with it.  Thats just my opinion, maybe someone will come along with more info for you.

If you ever feel like spreading the wealth...send those scraps my way.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






If you are a hunter I can make you a custom gunstock, or pistol grips.


----------



## desertlites (Mar 20, 2008)

gut feeling tells me yes on the cherry-not sure on the tiger wood-do a google search on it-wish I could more help.


----------



## geob (Mar 20, 2008)

The wood you are talking about may be treated and kiln dried. 
If so, it would not be safe to use.

Smoking


----------



## desertlites (Mar 20, 2008)

good point on the treated part-comming from another country maybe fumigated! I see no problem whether air dried or dried in a kiln.


----------



## richtee (Mar 21, 2008)

Kiln drying is not a problem. Treated is, but in fact kiln dried does not mean treated. usually it's NOT treated. But one... Brazilian woods do tend to "oily" types. And two... if yer not sure don't use it.

I SUPPOSE you could fire some up and have a whiff of the smoke in the "not treated-but not sure of the wood" case. After some experience smoking  the nose knows.


----------

